# Late SS and a few recents.



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry my picture quality is bleh, my camera has been on el fritzo lately not sure what's up with it.









Our SS gifts so much thanks to Katie, Kahlua and Rob (who handcrafted our G blanket!)









Gretels coat it looking so much better and her eyes aren't weeping nearly as much!









Just 'cause it's a new harness doesn't mean i'll permit pictures!









Gretel where is your tail?!









*I AM NOT* A Dallas Cowboys fan you stop that mean talk or I bark at you!









The executive in office, by appointment only!









Too cold to get up mama, we greet you from here.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

LOL Great pics! Funny captions  And ADORABLE lil chi's!!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Tracilea said:


> LOL Great pics! Funny captions  And ADORABLE lil chi's!!


Thank you! :] I have quite the characters, so full of opinions!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Aww great stuff! I love those harnesses, very cute. And a custom blanket for the Gs, very nice! Love the shot of Godric howling


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh goodness, such delightfully funny pics of the "G" pups!! Great pressies too..


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

love the harnesses! such cute pics!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Reese and Miley said:


> Aww great stuff! I love those harnesses, very cute. And a custom blanket for the Gs, very nice! Love the shot of Godric howling


Oh my gosh he's so vocal, do not make this little man mad because he'll tell you off about it I swear.



chideb said:


> Oh goodness, such delightfully funny pics of the "G" pups!! Great pressies too..


Thank you :] They're quite the characters!



amyalina25 said:


> love the harnesses! such cute pics!


Thank you :] I actually got those harnesses on clearance from pupincloset because I wasn't sure if we'd like them - oh we like them lol. It's like my new fashion for them since I don't dress them they have fancy harnesses!


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Amandarose531 said:


> Oh my gosh he's so vocal, do not make this little man mad because he'll tell you off about it I swear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im the same! i love buyin new harnesses! Mine have a few jumpers for when its cold but nothing 2 silly!! x


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

amyalina25 said:


> Im the same! i love buyin new harnesses! Mine have a few jumpers for when its cold but nothing 2 silly!! x


Lol yeah, Gretel turns into a vegetable whenever she had clothes on so I gave that up a long time ago. Godric loves clothes, but he wees on them! I have to get shirts that are a bit small for him to prevent, erm, accidents!

We have a polka dotted shirt we stick on him sometimes called "The Bowling shirt" too dang cute, paird off with his star harness he looks like a real idiot haha, but we just love him :]


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Amandarose531 said:


> Lol yeah, Gretel turns into a vegetable whenever she had clothes on so I gave that up a long time ago. Godric loves clothes, but he wees on them! I have to get shirts that are a bit small for him to prevent, erm, accidents!
> 
> We have a polka dotted shirt we stick on him sometimes called "The Bowling shirt" too dang cute, paird off with his star harness he looks like a real idiot haha, but we just love him :]



LOL u gotta get a photo of him in his bowling shirt and his harness!!! Hilarious!!

If i put mine in anything stupid Lolas face says it all, she actually looks embarrassed!! a few nice jumpers for the winter is enough! but i cant help myself with some really girly harnesses!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i love the chihuahua gift bag, and the little chiihuahua laying down on the blanket, is that ceramic or stuffed? so cute  love the harnesses too!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

What totally great pics! Your babies are so sweet. All your prezzies are lovely indeed! I'll bet your crazy about your figurine!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

I just Adore Godric...one of my very favorites.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

elaina said:


> i love the chihuahua gift bag, and the little chiihuahua laying down on the blanket, is that ceramic or stuffed? so cute  love the harnesses too!


Ha, it's a ceramic. I love the giftbag too. I'm not much about reusing gift bags, but i'll save this one for....something haha.



Lin said:


> What totally great pics! Your babies are so sweet. All your prezzies are lovely indeed! I'll bet your crazy about your figurine!


Thank you, I'm actually not a knick knack person but I set it on my nightstand when I got it and it just sorta, fit. So there it will stay haha. I do like it, and perhaps someday i'll find it a mate and call them G and Gee (my pups nicknames)



Chiboymom said:


> I just Adore Godric...one of my very favorites.


You're too sweet, you can borrow him but only if you don't mind him weeing on your kitchen and bath rugs, he has a bit of potty pad amnesia!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Haha funny captions and cute pics!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

I love the pics! They're great!  They seem like they're so much fun!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

rms3402 said:


> I love the pics! They're great!  They seem like they're so much fun!


They're a basket of fun that's for sure. 

Today I "lost" Godric temporarily only to find him snuggled up in MY BED sleeping like a log. Brat.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Love it!! I forgot about the ceramic chihuahua, that was a last minute addition.. we have one too, LOL!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

very cute pics x


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

your 2 sound like so much fun!

Lovely pics, love the harnesses


----------

